# Alien Dream Grow 2014



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2014)

*Alien OG*
*Blue Dream*
with some other sweet girls thrown in and you get my Alien Dream Grow 2014.  A medical marijuana happy time grow.

Come on out to the garden in a month and see them outside.  Or come on in and visit the girls in 4 inch pots while you can.  They get transplanted later today into gallon pots from their 4 inch pot homes.  We used peat pellets this year after soaking the seeds for eight hours.  Yes, seeds!  We have not done seeds in four years or so, since that awesome Blueberry you can see in my signature.

We will be growing outside in an enclosed area, high in the mountains of Northern California.  The plants will mostly be in 45 gallon Smart Pots (that are holding up well for their 3rd season).  We will be using a FoxFarm line up for nutes and Happy Frog for soil amendments.

Welcome to the new thread.  Feel free to comment, ask questions or just come by for a look see.  The truely epic pics wont be here untill this fall.  Watch out Bud Pic of the Month tcbud is on her way to another October win.  Voters willing. 

View attachment 111 Alien OG.jpg


View attachment 111 Blue Dream.jpg


View attachment 111 Flower Bomb Kush.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2014)

OH BOY!!!!!MY favorite....Your grow!!!!  looking beautimus already.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Rose, I have reserved you a front row seat.  Nice to see you.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2014)

A......I happen to have a question for those on the forum.

Notice the last pic, the Flower Bomb Kush, do you notice the variation in the leaf color?  This has been going on since it got it's first true leaves.  It looks almost variegated, you know two colors on a leaf?  We have them in new soil.  I have fed them "seedling" doses of nutes, not much at all.  And this presented before those feedings.

Also another question....

Does soil lose it's good nutes if it dries out. Do the living parts of the soil die?  Just wondering.  I have a potting mix that has dried out. 

Thanks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

I think if the soil was exposed to the elements over the year then yes, rain water and such could wash away the goodies but if it's been in a stable, dry, covered place, I don't see that happening.

And as far as the variegation, seen it before on MP but never personally. I'd just let it grow...


Mojo for your grow, sounds like a great new flavor to grow out.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks 7green.  Been in the bag inside.

The other girls name is Sugar Black Rose.  Will prolly get a clone too later. Gonna be less plants over all, should make up in size.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a Black Sugar Rose fem seed I got free from Attitdue! That's really cool!

Cant wait to see how that one turns out, maybe I'll pop it sometime when I have space...lol..


----------



## sawhse (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking great tcbud. I have a couple of those as well. Green mojo to ya.  :watchplant:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 17, 2014)

Can I watch please! !??!? Cause I never seen alien of before tc lol. . Green mojo to you and JusBlaze


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

I think my name should be black sugar rose..what a great name...love it.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol. . Wht you smoking on rose


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 17, 2014)

nice line up.  IMO..the varigated one is a genetic flaw


best of luck

Ben


----------



## tcbud (Apr 17, 2014)

Transplanted the girls yesterday.  Lots of root growth in the month they were in the 4 in. Pots. They are more comfy in gallon pots now.  They will be put outside in a month or so depending on nighttime temps.

Hippity Hoppity 420 is on the way!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 19, 2014)

TC! My favorite Outdoor! Glad you came back to share. Love this!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are some pics I took of the Blood Moon the other night.  Sure looked odd.  Looked a lot different than this to the naked eye, here anyway.

*Hippity Hoppity 420 is on it's way!* 

View attachment 1111 LE.jpg


View attachment 11 LE.jpg


View attachment 111 LE.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice pics, I was up at 2 in the morning to see it but my pictures were no good.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, beautiful shots, you have a gift girl.  Just lovely pictures.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

Great moon shot there TC :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2014)

Almost as good looking as your "moon" shot, 7greeneyes.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

:rofl:

thanks


----------



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

The Girls are now settled in their gallon containers.  Transplant shock was minimum and they are thriving.

First Group Pic
1.* Alien OG* to the back right and right.
2.* Blue Dream* to the left, tallest.
3. Mid forward are the two oddballs.

Second Pic
*Blue Dream*, tallest over 12 inches

Third Pic
My lone Iris stalk begins it's bloom.

We had a Frost Warning the other night.  We have also had some showers, light and very hard, but not at the same time.

Things are good around here, we are both gearing up for a fun summer on the lake.  What is left of the lake any way.  The drout has hit us hard here.  We are gonna be conserving water for these girls before it is over.  This is another reason only 12 plants this season, baring me getting one more clone. 

View attachment Alien Dream 5:27 1.jpg


View attachment Alien Dream 5:27 2.jpg


View attachment 1 Iris .jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2014)

They look so happy and beautiful... You have  a way about your plants. Lovely.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking great TC! Plopping a seat right here if thats ok. Love your grows!


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (Apr 28, 2014)

You've got some beauties! Subbed


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2014)

Quick checking in,
Thanks all, join the fun.  The real hard core porn starts in September!

Nothing new to report, the girls are doing what they do best, GROW.

We/Mr. TC are doing what we can to get the garden area ready.  Twelve plants sure seems like a small number.  Hope they are MONSTERS!

Have a great day all.  Pics to come next week, when we put them out to start hardening them off.  Just too windy this week.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

Green Mojo tc....love those pics of the Blood Moon.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2014)

Very nice...green mojo tcbud.


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

Below find the girls in the yard being hardened off for the transplant on Saturday.  They are enjoying some direct sun for an hour then in the dapple of shade under a newly leafed Oak tree for the rest of the day.  Tomorrow will be the Oak in morning then some direct sun in the afternoon, and back to the Oak for the rest of the day.  I hope that is enough to get them from getting burned to badly when they go out.  The temps here have been in the high nineties this week.  This is not ordinary May weather.  Next week we will be back in the seventies with some chance of rain.  That will be more normal for this time of year.  We are getting above 46f for our overnight temps and I am satisfied that we will not be dropping below that.  Of course I can be wrong.

The Girls in the Sun
1.  Group Shot
2.  Alien OG
3.  Alien OG, the biggest, also looking like it is putting on a bud, ***!  Hope I'm wrong there.
4.  The Shortest Girl, cant remember if that is the Sugar Rose or the .....cant remember...dang, pass the pipe.  She is gonna be a healthy little bush though.   (in Edit, that is the Flower Bomb Kush)

Ah also want to say, we will be getting one more for the full Dozen.  A White Widow, always wanted to grow that.  To smoke of course.  I have had some good fortune to smoke some in my life and I did like it a lot.  I hear they are finicky and mostly grown inside.  I have some organic nute line we got at the hydro store big bash the other day.  It is called Aurora brand.  The book for it is a quarter inch thick, but it is in both English and Spanish.  It also has four lines of nutes and the grow charts.  Love grow charts.

Enough for now, will share these pics.  When the garden is in this weekend expect more.  Thanks for dropping in here and visiting, hope all is well with everyone. 

View attachment 1 group ADG.jpg


View attachment 2 group ADG .jpg


View attachment 3 group ADG.jpg


View attachment 4 group ADG.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 15, 2014)

Looking good tcbud!! :watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

1.  The whole enchilada, or all but one plant.  We are missing a White Widow.
2.  Closer
3.  Closest, this is a Alien OG by Cali Connection.

The Blue Dream are along the back, the Alien OG mid and front.  The Sugar Black Rose in the front corner (looks most sativa) and the Flower Bomb as the first mid plant as you enter.  Dont know if all that matters to you all, but I should write it down before I forget. :farm:

Things look good here, the pots are holding up for another season.  The soil is all brand new this year, as the Mr. TC has a shoulder injury that put mixing 50/50 new/old out.  The girls are gonna love it.  We have Happy Frog Potting Mix and another soil from Oregon.  It all looks good.  It will be overcast these next few days so putting them out now was a good time.  We have had some wind, so Mr. TC put up stakes and string so the girls dont get too wind blown.

All is wonderful at the ranch, baring the messed up shoulder.  We will be taking care of that soon.  It will then fall to me for the first time in a few years to care for the garden.  I am loving that idea, caring for the garden, not shoulder surgery.  I love this new hip. 

View attachment AD 1.jpg


View attachment AD 2.jpg


View attachment AD 3.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

Looking nice TC.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 19, 2014)

beautiful. Love seeing OD's done right.


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2014)

*Our New White Widow*

1.* White Widow, PLEASE if you have any info* as to what might be wrong with her, please post here or message me.  We visited her as a clone, when she was first bought, and she was a normal clone freshly transplanted into four inch pot.  Then we visited again when they went into 3 gallon pots.  At those points she looked fine.  Now look at her a few weeks later.  All of this persons clones look like this.  He has had this problem for 2 seasons now.  We are thinking that the soil he used is contaminated somehow.  Either by some bad nutes or maybe too much pine needles in the soil.  If she does not perk up in two weeks, she is down the road.  Literally down the road and put into a gully near a spring.

2.  Proof some of my girls are going into flower.  We bought fem seeds, hope they are not mixed up with Auto seeds.  As both strains are looking like they want to flower I don't think that is the case.  Seems reveging is in my blood.  Call it a curse, call it a blessing, no call it a curse.

3.  A view from a stool.  Sure is a nice view.

4.  For you Rose.

Again, please if you have any ideas about what might be wrong with the Widow, let me know.  The grower says he has a friend who has the same thing going on.  I feel so sorry for this tortured plant. 

View attachment AD 5:20 1.jpg


View attachment AD 5:20 2.jpg


View attachment AD 5:20 3.jpg


View attachment AD 5:20 4.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

Love that pink Rose there TC.


----------



## tcbud (May 27, 2014)

Diagnosed and Dead.  The White Widow had Broad Mites.  I hope it/they did not spread.

RIP White Widow.

Broad Mites were the problem. Saw them Killed some and tossed the plant.

Melvan diagnosed the problem, I am so grateful, one A1 Grower Melvan is.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2014)

Lol the way you said that sure did come out interesting tcbud.



I can look and see exactly what was wrong with it.


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2014)

amazing tc ill be watching this


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2014)

WOW, i have never had those brand of mites.. I had no idea what was wrong. Good going MEL!

Thank you for the rose, could it be queen Elizabeth? Very nice... Glad you got the WW outta there.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2014)

*Rose*, that lil rose is the root system of a silver rose climber we got and it died, then the root system decided it did not want to die.  It looks very much like a wild rose bush.  The flowers have few petals and the aroma is heavenly.  I like to put them in the window above my sink, they fill the area with their scent.  The deer think they are very good eating, they will pick the buds right off the stalk and eat them.

The girls are doing great.  The tallest one is 37 inches, a good looking Blue Dream along the back.  The smallest one is still the ...dang one more time I cant remember the name.  Oh yes, Flower Bomb or Sugar Black Rose.  Why am I having such a problem with those names...... comments on my partaking of the herb or my aging brain cells need not post....... purely rhetorical question.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL TC.   That is the root stock? I have never seen any other root stalk but the ugly dark red yucky one called Ralph something. That is pretty. Glad she smells good. She is pretty.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

Things are moving along here, we had a set back with the broad mites and we are taking care of that.  We are using something called *Ultimate Water* to battle the mites.  Seems to be working as the new growth is coming out without the tell tale curl in the leaf.  We believe the Widow only infected one of the girls but they are all getting sprayed.  This stuff is new, I hope it is not hokum.  It seems to be flying off the shelves at the hydro store.  So get this, it is Electricly Charged water along with something else.  I know, it sounds strange.  The only thing is, you must spray/store it below 90 degrees.  It seems to be doing something, as I said above, the new growth is coming out without the sign of the broad mites leave.

We have replaced the Widow with a Sensi Star and a Larry OG.

The plants along the back fence, Blue Dream, seem to be growing fastest.  Two went to flower and two didnt.  The fastest growing is seen below, it put on 11 inches in 8 days.  Yes, 4u, I am measuring weekly growth again.  Maybe we can get a tallest outdoor plant thread going.

1.  The garden seen through the new truck.
2.  The youngsters, smaller is the Sensi Star, larger, Larry OG.
3.  Long view, Alien forward, Blue Dream back line.
4.  Tallest plant, put on the 11 inches in 8 days.  Blue Dream.
5.  Sign of reveg.  Note the three leaf new growth and the leaves close together.  Hopefully it will branch everywhere it shows a new leaf.

The littlest plant put on 4 inches in 8 days and the rest fell in between.  The back row is overall the tallest, even the reveg plants.

First day of summer is close and this Friday, not only a full moon but Friday the thirteenth.  That won't happen again until 2046 or there about.  I can pretty much say this will be my last full moon Friday the thirteenth in my lifetime.  Party on Dudes! 

View attachment 6:11:14 1.jpg


View attachment 6:11:14 2.jpg


View attachment 6:11:14 3.jpg


View attachment 6:11:14 4.jpg


View attachment 6:11:14 5.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice plants tcbud, really healthy looking.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good TC!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2014)

party on dude is right, i am with you there TC.  Plants looking great. I used charged water before for spider mites, it worked.... I hope you never have another broad mite as long as you live.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

Black sugar rose no way rose your freaking me out with your foolish ness lol lol your funny that made my day 888


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sure are one of the most best looking plants i have seen in a long while even tho <you did it your way> you certainly got the so called green thumb i got to watch what you have to say you have taught me a bunch already thanks for the info,i did'nt no you could do your plants like you did.i guess you learn something everyday,thats why i love it here its a world of no how.888


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2014)

*Weekly Update!*

Here we go....

1.  The top of the *Flower Bomb*, she is so typical Indica, short stalky and wide wide leaves.  She is coming out of flower nicely, tho only growing three inches in this last week.
2.  This is the *Suger Black Rose*, she looks pretty dang Sativa to me, she was NOT listed as being that much sativa as I remember...but then my memory....what was I saying?
3.  This is the new *Sensi Star*, bought at a Dispensary and does not have spider mites when I got her (right), she is getting her share of Ultimate Wash anyway.
4.  The *Alien Dream* that is putting on 6-7 inches a week.
5.  The smallest girl in the garden has a boys name, Larry OG!  Also from a dispensary.

The plants (some) are really looking strange, the ones coming out of flower are throwing one and three leaves, I even saw a two leave out there.  I just dont get it, why some and not all, why any going into flower, we never had the plants at 24 hours, only 14 which is exactly what it is when they go out....whine...okay, I will never know.  I am only gonna say one more thing, DANG PLANTS that go into flower before their time outdoors.

Have a good week all and be safe out there over this fine INDEPENDENCE DAY!  I know Americans go overboard, but dang, again, PARTY ON DUDE.  Just stay safe and sound. 

View attachment 6:27:14 a.jpg


View attachment 6:27:14 b.jpg


View attachment 6:27:14 c.jpg


View attachment 6:27:14 d.jpg


View attachment 6:27:14 e.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, what is up with THREE Stars here?  This is a FIVE star grow!  I mean really people!

:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

Well i took care of one.. Someone said they thought spammers gave bad ratings, but i don' think they count... weird... i need to go check my stars.

I was wondering about the single leaves. I don't remember you having those before.. IF Black sugar rose is a very speedy sativa, i am changing my name! LOL


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2014)

Rose, I wonder myself about the sativa.  Will it be in the ground long enough to get close to finish?  Ten weeks will prolly be it for her.  We will take her last for sure.  And as for the stars.....thank you.  The last couple grows I had  here I did not have any.  Oh vanity!

The single leaves come from the reveg process.  Just the plant readjusting.  They will throw deformed curled leaves too.  At every spot there would have been a calix form, a branch forms instead.  Kinda like a branch next to a pre-flower.  Get really bushy plants with the reveg process.  I have I think four or five that did not flower.  The tallest one is one and the sativa too.  Next time I will show the bushyness of reflower plants.  If you look behind pic #1, you can see the Alien OG that are revegged.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2014)

revegging is not pretty, you got that right. They look like plants from outer space. 
Have yours started blooming? I don't think i have.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice plants indeed look like they are almost perfection someday i hope to have a green thumb like you thats for sure good job. 888 GOOD JOB ROSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey yo 888, thanks for the complements!  Get that green thumb by growin. grow anything, nurture it, feed it, watch it a lot, and keep em safe from critters, and low the thumb turns green...

Rose, I'm with you thinking they look weird.  Hope all is well in your world.

The one thing goin on right now out there is Heatwave.  Got to be 108 if it is a degree,I think higher myself.  One girl has taken to some of it's leaves just shriveling up and getting crackling dry.  Tried putting up an umbrella, and it was too windy.  Just got word it is clouding up and the plant is doing well. Dang hot weather for this holiday weekend.  Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2014)

108?????? with wind, holy crap that is hot this early!!! We are getting hot here too.... Good luck TC.. My outdoor probably had to deal with 105 last year but they are shaded a lot, maybe too much... WoW.... You will make it though, your grows have inspired me since i got here... you have too. hugs.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2014)

Made it through the 4th here, now it is gonna be two days of triple digits.  I am taking a quick trip, and hope the person in charge of the girls does as he is asked.  Just hate leaving for more than one night this time of year.  The plants need water each day due to the heat.

That is a tasty tip for you all reading this.  When very hot and dry, "water every three days" or till they start drying out is OUT if you are outdoor in containers.  If you wait till they are dry, you risk loosing a lot of leaves.  So, when temps go up, water more, if temps fall, you can lay off a little.  I water every day when it gets into the 90f's.  The husband sneaks out and waters more sometimes.

Have a good day folks and hey, be nice to each other, here and elsewhere.  Look at me telling others how to act here....Rose, I dont envy you your job.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2014)

Weekly Update, or not so Weekly

1.  Flower Bomb, showing her true color as an Indica, short and bushy.

2.  Two Blue Dream, a week or more ago.

3.  Then the rain came.  A view from my desk.

4.  We had been BBQing.  We had one of those "Cell" type storm pass over us.

5.  Storm Damage, not much considering the amount of water coming down.  We lost a few branches from the Alien OG.

6.  The Blue Dream after we netted them after the storm.

As you can see rain in torrents can damage plants.  We/Mr Tc mostly, got the tarps up in time for the second deluge.  Otherwise I believe the damage would have been worse.  We survived with minimal damage IMO.  All of the garden is now in netting.  I highly recommend the style of netting we bought.  It has 5 inch (maybe 4 inch) squares and 7 foot x 325 feet long, very light and at $100 it was one of the best investments we have made in the garden since Smart Pots.  We will be using this roll for a few years.  IF it works, lol, IF it works as I think it will.

We are having some health issues here, so, the reason for the lag in the Weekly Update.  With the onset of soon flowering we are excited and cant wait to see who puts on those first pistel clusters first!  I will be taking over the watering for a few weeks as the Mr. Tc is getting a rotator cuff fixed tomorrow.  I think I can handle watering the girls and taking care of him, I am a mother you know. :farm:

Hope all of your summer days are fine and bright.  On With the Show! 

View attachment 01.jpg


View attachment 02.jpg


View attachment 03.jpg


View attachment 06.jpg


View attachment 04.jpg


View attachment 05.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, you have had some changes out there. Sorry about the shoulder surgery for the mr.  That looks great the way you have them all netted up now. Must have been some rain. What size smart pots are you using TC?  I have some 10 gallon ones i won't use, i could send them to you.  My couple are in the ground this year after watering constantly last year. 

I too am waited with baited breath to see for sure when flowering start.  Your grow looks stunning as always.  Take care of you so you can take care of everyone else. hugs.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Rose.  Always nice to see you here. I thank you for the offer of the smart pots, but His Highness will be starting to switch out the old 45 Gallon pots to larger ones this next year.  Thank you truly for thinking of us. The rain was awesome, but the downside is the lightning.  The North State gained three pretty big fires due to that monsoon activity.  The weather is more of the same today/tomorrow here and East of the Valley.  I sure hope the rain damps down those fire areas.  National Guard landed yesterday to help.  To them and to the US Government, I say thankee Si.

And now.... on with the show....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

Hope to get this back on track for you all.

The sun has been cooking out here on the ranch, and the nights have stayed around 60f.  Great conditions for growing the reefer.  Cloud cover today and tomorrow will give them a nice break of triple digit heat we have had.  I think some have grown 12 inches since we netted them.  Of course they are in the stretch now and growing like weeds...yes I said weeds.

1.  The Indica, *Flower Bomb* in the foreground.  With the tallest Blue Dream in the corner.

2.  An *Alien OG*, stretching to the sky.

3. The *Larry OG*, Both OG are Cali Connection.  This one looks like it is closest to flower.

4.  *Alien OG* in the foreground and the Sativa Dom* Sugar Black Rose* in the corner.

5.  This years first of August second story View of the garden.

6.  Last years second story View of the garden.  I like to keep track of how it looks before the girls start to flower and compare years.

It is very satisfying to have the plants as big/tall as they are this year.  I am almost positive we will be continuing with seeds over clones.  So far I have not seen a hermi in the bunch, and I have tried to be observant.

I hope all you outdoor growers are doing your thing in peace and good weather.
Peace out. 

View attachment 02.jpg


View attachment 03.jpg


View attachment 04.jpg


View attachment 05.jpg


View attachment 01.jpg


View attachment 06.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 10, 2014)

We headed out last evening looking for the Moon, couldn't miss it once it hit the horizon. 

View attachment IMG_2475.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2014)

Great pic! The moon was beautiful last night! Looking back through both spots threads TC, where did you pick up that netting?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 10, 2014)

Ston, got that at the Hydro Store.  It was offered at 5' wide x 100' on a roll or 7' wide x 300' long folded up @ $100.  Don't remember the price of the roll, it was out of stock.  We had some rayon netting left from last year and finished it off along the back fence.  The rest of them have the new plastic.  I think we used 1/3 of the package on 9 plants.

I really like the look of your girls Ston, you have some real beauties.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you TC, your outdoor gardens have always been inspirational!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you Ston-loc.  I have had problems and success, I try to get over both.  If what I learn along the way can help someone, that is why I put up this journal.  I came to MP because I was a beginner grower with a problem and the great folks here helped me and got me on my way.  I wonder if Hick, Stoneybud (RIP) Hamster Lewis, Hemp Goddess, the list goes on and on really know how much they have helped in the members and non members journey to the best bud they can grow.  I say thank you to all of them one one more time.

And with that thank you, on with the show.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2014)

Weekly Update

The garden grows and grows.  The Stretch has put on two feet now at least.  We are gonna have some fine kola's this year.  As you can see in the first pic a lone chair outside the fence.  Mr. TC has been hunting the illusive grasshopper that has been shearing tops off of branches (three lost so far).  That critter has met his match, he watches for branch movement in the morning and will find it.....oh yes.  On an up note, the girls are pretty much all in flower excepting the Sensi Star.  Dont know what is up with that girl but she has put on about 50% in size since the stretch started.  As I say, things are looking up in the garden and that includes me, all the plants are taller than me but one.

1.  The whole garden, you can see what I mean by height, the forward right plant is a sativa dom, the Sugar Black Rose and her main kola is gonna be.....AWESOME!

2.  The Flower Bomb, a sweet monster that has put on height and width.

3.  The Flower Bomb first budding.

4.  The Larry OG, littlest plant in the garden.  Goes to show when you get a clone in a gallon pot it does not always do as well as the clone in the rock wool.  It looks good though.  We are smoking some Larry OG now and if this turns out as good, we will be very happy campers.

5.  The Alien OG.  They flowered early and reveged.  Very happy to see the stems thickening up to carry the weight of the buds.

I am very happy to say the girls are finally budding.  Seems they were taking forever to start.  I call first flowering 8/15 for counting purposes. That puts eight weeks at October 15.  Seems like a long time away.

Enjoy what is left of the summer Friends.  School has started for the kiddies, be safe out there when driving, they are short and easily missed.

:farm: 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2014)

Finally on the starting bloom huh. Mine have just barely started... I guess i am just too far north.   Your plants look stunning. I hope mr tc gets those bastard grass hoppers. 

Really looking good TC. lovely as always.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Rose.  Mr. TC did get a clue last night on those pesky hoppers, they are living outside the garden and flying in to eat.  He saw one do that last night.  This morning he nailed one, killed it dead!  This was not the monster that has been "bugging" him though.

Only grasshoppers were harmed here, no MJ was killed.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

Here it is the end of August, summer is fading fast just like the girls should start to do soon.  I am seeing some early Triclone production and also seeing more dead Grasshoppa's.  Both I like real well.  The first three plant pics are the Sugar Black Rose our Sativa dominant selection for this grow.  The last two pics are the Indica dom plant.  We are well pleased by both.  The kolas are gonna be fantastic on both, both are also gifted seeds from Attitude for their Birthday Bonus.  Thank you Attitude for the opportunity to try these out.

1-3 * Sugar Black Rose*, kolas gonna be long and lean.

4-5 * Flower Bomb*, not as many trichs yet as the above, but she is gonna have some super duper thick heavy bud I think.

Hope all you smokers and tokers out there have a great weekend, be it long and labor filled or not.

Cheers to a healthy heavy harvest! 

View attachment 01 a.jpg


View attachment 01 b.jpg


View attachment 01 c.jpg


View attachment 01 d.jpg


View attachment 01 e.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

they look delicious


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 1, 2014)

Amazing TC! Looking great!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Kind n Ston.  I am really starting to enjoy the picture taking aspect.  Expect more bud pics around here soon.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2014)

*Weekly Update*

With the days getting shorter, the evenings cool off quicker, it is just a heck of a lot more comfortable for the girls, I think.  It is still coming close to the triple digits late in the afternoon some days, but I am hoping the worst of the heat is behind us now.  I have plants that are the exact same seeds and two will look farther along than the other two.  They get the same treatment, only difference is the area they are in in the garden, like right next to each other.  As always these plants entertain me.  We have been killing the grasshoppers to the tune of a couple a day.  We chased a one legged survivor around the garden for three days till we nailed him.  I cant say killing him was fun but I can say it was satisfying. Nuff palavering.

On with the show.

1. A view as we enter the garden, with the* Flower Bomb* in the foreground.

2. The Big Show, The one the only* Sugar Black Rose*!  Her tippy top Kola.

3. The bud shot of the *Flower Bomb*.  These are some rock hard buds here.

4. Again the* Sugar Black Rose*, a smaller bud showing the sugar production.

5. More of the* Sugar Black Rose *to see the beautiful form of her lower buds. My attempt at Art.

We have about a month now to go before we start harvest.  We are upping the nutes to the point of seeing nute burn and they all have amazed me and not got burned leaf tips yet.  We are using Cha Ching every other day.

Water in the well is going down with the drought.  We are now washing clothes in town at the laundry mat.  Our corner of California is burning up.  There was a fire about ten miles from me a week or so ago! It started by a boat that was not secured properly at the trailer hitch and sparks from it going down the road alone caused the fire.  It was contained before it got out of hand, but farther north a really big one is burning now.  I am talking epic big.

So do as Smokey says, Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires, so secure all trailer hitches.  Oh and if it is yellow, keep it mellow, brown flush it down.  Way more than enough said. 

View attachment 1a.jpg


View attachment 1b.jpg


View attachment 1c.jpg


View attachment 1d.jpg


View attachment 1e.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Great pics TCBud! I'm so jealous of you OD growers!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Man those look nice. You have done a great job as usual.  You are way ahead of me. When do you usually harvest?  I like your artsy photo.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you Monster and Rose, we like the way the garden is coming along too.

Rose, we start to harvest around the tenth of October.  It will vary due to factors like rain or frost but mainly how long the Mr. Tc will be able to keep his shears off them.  Trichs are my major factor.  We can't wait till we have more than cloudy with five to ten percent amber.  I am a little concerned the Sugar Black Rose won't get to that point.  She looks so Sativa like, she may want longer than we can give her, she will be last to come down.  In her description, she was supposed to be a early finisher, I may have read that wrong. Ah well. If she finishes early, like it said, we may grow her again next year.

Thanks for looking in everyone.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

looking dope tc love seeing other outdoor grows :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2014)

I get jollies looking at others grows too, outdoor especially.  Your doing outstanding in your field there Ston, love those monster plants you are growing!

Here are a few random buds we have cropped up for you.

Have we got the "Bud Pic of the Month Contest" going here? 

View attachment a1.jpg


View attachment a2.jpg


View attachment a3.jpg


View attachment a4.jpg


View attachment a5.jpg


View attachment a6.jpg


View attachment a7.jpg


View attachment a8.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice shots Tcbud.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice colas tc!! Very nice pic too btw im not to good on the taking pics looking forward to seeing more pics peace :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

LOV IT!!!!

I really love that moon pic...very cool.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Glad to see you all.

*Weekly Update*

We had RAIN!  Real September rain, it was short and sweet, cooled us off and settled the dust.  Next rain, this coming mid week will likely be a real storm.  We did not put up the tarp this time, but next time we are gonna get more rain according to the forecast.  The Tarp may rise.  This week we tied girls up, reinforcing the netting we had, tightening it up.  Held up good.  No breakage at all.

Only Bud Pics this week.

1. Blue Dream
2. Flower Bomb
3. Sugar Black Rose
4. Blue Dream
5. Sugar Black Rose
6. Sensi Star
7. Larry OG

Both the Sensi Star and the Larry are starting to bulk up, I did not think they would ever get to it.  The Blue Dream has the only significant amount of amber, on her outer leaves.  Alien did not make it into the line up today, she/they still look good.

Side note here, I may be having some heart surgery in a week or so, and you may not see me for a couple weeks.  I will try to keep on the updates until then.  Having some scare tissue issues on my valve.  Should not be any more or less dicy than last time I had the valve replaced.  That went well and I expect this to go well too.

So, what is up here with Bud Picture of the Month?  Am I missing where to post my entry for September? 

View attachment 1 Blue Dream .jpg


View attachment 2 Flower Bomb.jpg


View attachment 3 Sugar Black Rose.jpg


View attachment 4 Blue Dream.jpg


View attachment 5 Sugar Black Rose.jpg


View attachment 6 Sensi Star.jpg


View attachment 7 Larry OG.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 20, 2014)

:aok:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Lokin nice tc hope all goes well in surgery :48:


----------



## MR1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice TC, you have some beautiful buds there.:fly:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

Wooo.. nice stuff! :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you guys.

Kind, I have had this twice now, I'm gonna say I wiil do fine.  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool hopefully u won't have anymore probs and never have to go under the knife again surgery sucks :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2014)

beautiful as always tc


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing you gorgeous OD TCbud! That BlueDream is a frost monster!!! I love it!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, Mr TC went out and took some more for you here they are...

Weekly Update

We had some rain this last week, hard rain, for almost 10 hours.  I think town got an inch and a half, we got every bit that much.  The girls were tarped and safe through the storm.  The next day, they got uncovered and a stray cloud dumped on them for half an hour.....poor girls, frustrated Mr. TC.  He is out there like they were newborns checking on them hourly it seems, looking for bud rot.  That should show in about a week I tell him, he still keeps a eye on them.  He ties and fuses and I think he knows every one personally.  We lost maybe an ounce to the rain.

And here is this weeks show...

1.  Flower Bomb, she looks unchanged this week from last weeks pic.
2.  Larry OG, lots of pistils and still smallest plant, unreal buddage on it.
3.  The Alien OG, starting to color up, a little purple from the cooler nights.
4.  Sensi Star, finally putting on the trichs and has bulked up this last week some.
5.  Blue Dream, the description said it was a good cash crop, lots of bud, big plants.
6.  Sugar Black Rose, she smells so sweet, fruity, candy.
7.  Larry OG the tops.

We are thinking of starting harvest the 7th to the 10th.  Will be interesting. 

View attachment 1 Fb.jpg


View attachment 2 L.jpg


View attachment 3 A.jpg


View attachment 4 ss.jpg


View attachment 5 bd.jpg


View attachment 6 sbr.jpg


View attachment 7 larry.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice Tcbud.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the budshot with the setting/rising sun....

it looks contemplative...


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 29, 2014)

Killer pics tc gonna be a nice harvest :48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2014)

Not so* Weekly Update*

With the colors of the season and the crystal trichs poppin' taking pictures in the garden of all the plants a toppin'!

1.  Sensi Star, getting bigger every day.
2.  Blue Dream, has trichs on the pistils!
3.  Another Blue Dream.  This may be growing again in our garden, Mr. Tc tried it, some of the breakage from the storm, and he is in love, no I am not jealous.
IN EDIT, this is the flower Bomb
4.  Another of the Sensi Star, the plant/bud in the middle, it has both Alien and Blue dream at it's sides. 
5.  Alien OG  
6.  Alien OG middle, Larry OG lower right. 

View attachment 00 albd.jpg


View attachment 00 alien.jpg


View attachment 00 Blue  Dream.jpg


View attachment 00 fb.jpg


View attachment 0 sensi star.jpg


View attachment 00bd.jpg


View attachment 00ss.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy smokes TC! Such beauty on every page. Everything looks great. Your Larry looks an awful lot like my Nurse Larry. I don't think i could tell them apart... 

The thing about your plants are they always look happy. Good mom and dad, I think.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking great tc not to much longer on them bad girls!


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tcbud your plants are looking great, harvest should be plentiful.


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 3, 2014)

great looking job .some pretty babies.    your photography is as good as your growing skills. I love you comment about your husbands hourly watch. It's good to know that I'm not the only obsessive one . the wife always asks "where are you going " when she know where I'm going.    I think I'm on the half hour. Great grow TC


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2014)

First time I`ve stopped by, did not know what I had been missing. Wow, lot`s of bud porn. Frosty girls, great job. You`re gonna have a bountiful harvest. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

WOW! nuff said


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  This year has been awful good production wise.  We averaged a pound a plant.  With my health issues getting in the way we had help from a friend trimming and got the harvest in in a very timely manner.  I will owe her forever now, not that owing between friends is a score card.  I am no longer smoking but the Mr. TC says we have made him happy as to potency.  I think I have heard him say he likes the Sensi Star best and the Blue Dream after that.  I am amazed how the Alien and Flower Bomb were near odorless while growing.  Dry they have a small scent, the Flower Bomb especially, it is almost spicy, like some kind of Indian food.  If you need a plant that does not have a heavy aroma, as for indoor stealth grow, these two would not need air conditioners to be near them.  For Production over all both the Alien and the Blue Dream held their own, the Blue Dream being a larger plant with bigger Buds.  The Alien was rock hard right down to the popcorn.  The Alien will be in the garden again, due to the amount produced vs. the size of the plant, and ease of trim. I AM TALKING ROCK HARD BUDS HERE.   By far the easier of trimming I have ever done, bud after bud.  It had NO bud rot at all, the Sugar Black Rose was the only plant that we had a problem rot wise with and it was inconsequential.  I may grow the Sugar Black Rose again, it put out a pound and a half plus, and was easy to trim.  We left quite a bit on that plant, due to popcorn, but still took over a lb. and a half!  It was also the most pleasing of the plants for aroma, along with the Sensi Star.  Fruity is how I would describe it.

*Below find the star of this years show, Alien OG by Cali Connection!*

I hope that is satisfactory per the Bud Report, as I do not have the energy this year to go farther.  I go to get my heart checked out once again before the big surgery, so I will leave you kind people until the next grow season with a word to the wise,

PEACE 

View attachment IMG_2515.jpg


View attachment IMG_2518.jpg


View attachment IMG_2525.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Nov 19, 2014)

One more word, or three, NO HEART SURGERY!

After being checked into a prestigious University Hospital, they found I had a hemoglobin number of 5, in the critical stage, 7 being low and 14 being normal.  So, all my problems with my heart traced back to no blood pumping through the veins.  I had four units of blood and have not felt this good since early spring. I was poked and prodded, scoped and re scoped, had what seemed like more blood taken out than they put in, and in the end came home with Take These IRON Tablets and get the blood tested regular. Thought I would let you all know, especially you Rose.

Gosh that Alien OG looks good!  If I do say so myself.  We are discussing doing all Alien OG by Cali Connection next year, with the oddball clone.

Happy Holidaze to you all!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

That is great news TC!!!!! I mean really great news!!!!! Take your vitamins kiddo!!

Those are beautiful buds too! Thank you for both of those updates!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2014)

Good health and great buds...that alien og looks so nice.  Congrats on everything.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know. Awesome harvest... pound a plant...I think ya got the hang of this growing thing, LOL.   FANTASTIC news on the heart.   I am so happy for you.... Oh, and I wanted to tell you 12 have gone south, instead of north if ya get what i am saying.  Thank you!!!!!! love ya big TC.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 29, 2014)

Great news! Awesome stuff all around TC. Good to hear


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 29, 2014)

Dude that's awesome news to get, so much easier to deal with vitamins, and great meds.


----------



## Baddestruffest (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but wow tc those plants are huge and look amazing. How was the smoke?


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2015)

The Flower Bomb was the hardest hitter.  The Alien OG also a couch potato let's try not to go to sleep with our mouth hanging open.  The Blue Dream a medium buzz, nice to take when you still need to function.  The Sugar Black Rose a nice uppity high that takes you from room to room getting spaced or the job done.  My fave for the season was the Sensi Star, excellent buzz, excellent flavor and the aroma to die for.  The Alien and Blue Dream yielded a pound per plant.  Alien OG, as pictured above the easiest to trim. We will have five more Alien in our garden this season too.

Thanks all who followed this journal and hopefully I will be putting another together this year for you all to enjoy.

Happy Mother's Day to all you Mothers out there!


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

Excellent buds Tcbud, here's to your next grow.


----------

